# My 'Not Gilroy but Napa and Vacaville CCO' Haul



## juicyaddict (May 27, 2007)

We were supposed to spend the weekend in Santa Cruz and stop by the Gilroy CCO, but we got lazy so we just made a trip to Napa.  Ate at Taylor's in St Helena, had some wine, and of course stopped by the outlets.  

In Napa I got:
Sweetie Cakes quad
Overgrown e/s
Accent Red p/g
Blankety l/s
Pinkocrasy c/g
Nightfish f/l
Star ipp
Cleanse-off Oil

Then along the way we stopped in Vacaville and the CCO there had some cool stuff, so I got
Endless love e/s
Budding Beauty e/s
Entremauve p/g
Jadeye f/l
Ostentanious f/l
Sublime Nature paint







And here is the Oliver Peoples sunglasses I got for $59 (it was orig $285!) at Barneys outlet in Napa... I also bought a pretty dress by Liquid.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2007)

Love them outlet hauls, great stuff u got


----------



## astronaut (May 27, 2007)

OMG those are awesome stuff! I lovee it alllll especially the piggies! So beautiful I'm so jealous!


----------



## MAC is love (May 27, 2007)

wow, lucky! looks great


----------



## juicyaddict (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_OMG those are awesome stuff! I lovee it alllll especially the piggies! So beautiful I'm so jealous!_

 
Yup, love the CCOs!  Oh BTW did you just get married?  Congratulations!!!


----------



## coachkitten (May 27, 2007)

What a nice haul!


----------



## Moppit (May 27, 2007)

Fantastic haul.


----------



## mzreyes (May 27, 2007)

accent red and jadeye?!?!!!! These must've just got those!!! errr I wanna go to. Nice haul!


----------



## juicyaddict (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_accent red and jadeye?!?!!!! These must've just got those!!! errr I wanna go to. Nice haul!_

 
lucky you are closer, you can go anytime.


----------



## mzreyes (May 28, 2007)

I'm going today!! I'm about to hop in the shower this very second


----------



## mariecinder (May 28, 2007)

I've been to the Gilroy outlets! You must live close to me.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I've been to the Gilroy outlets! You must live close to me._

 
Haven't been to the Gilroy CCO.  I've been wanting to go, since I heard they have different stuff from Napa and Vacaville which are closer to me.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_I'm going today!! I'm about to hop in the shower this very second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Go get 'em!!  Let me know what you get.  I was thinking about getting the last frostlite f/l in Vacaville, I should have.  BTW, that blankety l/s is the bomb!  I love amplified lipsticks!


----------



## mzreyes (May 29, 2007)

Isn't blankety great?! Man they didn't have accent red at either of the CCOs, which is what I  really wanted. Frostlight is still there, I was going to get it too. But I got ostentatious and jadeye f/l from Vacaville. I've wanted jadeye for sooo long its not even funny. lol.. And I got pinked mauve pigment from Napa. Man I should've gotten overgrown e/s, it has a really nice texture!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 29, 2007)

Nice haul.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_Isn't blankety great?! Man they didn't have accent red at either of the CCOs, which is what I really wanted. Frostlight is still there, I was going to get it too. But I got ostentatious and jadeye f/l from Vacaville. I've wanted jadeye for sooo long its not even funny. lol.. And I got pinked mauve pigment from Napa. Man I should've gotten overgrown e/s, it has a really nice texture!_

 
Yes, blankety is the best!  I was thinking about pinked mauve, too, but didn't get it.  Sweetie cakes is just ok, not the best but entremauve is my new fave!


----------



## User40 (May 31, 2007)

What a gorgeous haul! I especially like the 3 e/s in the center.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 10, 2007)

I think all the Bay Area and surrounding area chickies need to get together for a CCO road trip! hahahaha!

I've only ever been to the Gilroy CCO since its like 20 minutes or less away from me. It's got some good stuff but dang I wanna hit up the Napa and Vacaville sooo bad!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh I'm jealous of all you ladies with all these CCO's near by! We don't have any in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entremauve is


----------



## ellesea (Jun 13, 2007)

beautiful haul. have fun with it!


----------

